

Google switches everyone to Gmail’s new compose window - petercooper
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/08/13/google-switches-everyone-to-gmails-new-compose-window-says-farewell-to-the-old-version-for-good/

======
petercooper
It's 8 years since I used a desktop mail program and after a few hours with
this, I'm close to pulling the trigger on switching back. It's hideous and
strongly encourages top posting like some e-mail newbie :-( I could accept it
on something that's trivial like Facebook or Twitter but it's too essential my
e-mail experience be smooth and straightforward.

------
DanBC
Didn't we do all the research years ago? Didn't MS and Apple and others
produce reams of really good quality information about what users like and
dislike and what users can or can't use?

Why is Google doing this to me? I feel like I'm a rat in a maze, being poked
with shitty UI by some out of touch experimenter.

Just because you can do stupid things with interfaces doesn't mean you should.
See also Kai's graphics software, all mp3 player skins, etc etc.

~~~
erkose
I agree, most of the UI/X changes make things worse by disrupting my work-
flow. You can always use POP or IMAP and the client of your choice.

------
JoeAltmaier
I'm an old fart too, and object to anything changing. But I suspect in a week
I'll have adapted to this and forget why I was annoyed.

The shortcuts we store in our spine/brainstem are the ones that we are most
annoyed by when they quit working. But they are reprogrammable.

